# Campagnolo Bell/Ringer



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2019)

I thought one time someone posted a pic of a vintage Campagnolo handlebar bell/ringer but can't find it. Does anyone have a pic of one of these they could share? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## hopkintonbike (Oct 15, 2019)

I would also like to see and perhaps get my hands on that, would look perfect on my rondo P-15!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2019)

I need it for my ‘47 Bianchi Folgore!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 15, 2019)

@juvela @petritl do you guys have a pic of this bell? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## juvela (Oct 15, 2019)

-----

Have not before heard of a Campag bell.

BTW - in case you go a-searchin' on Italian venues a bicycle bell is called a "sonnette"  


-----


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 15, 2019)

Can’t find it in a Google search but came up with this nice wine bottle cork remover.


----------

